# Possible Skaven conversion



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Alright, I want to convert a Screaming Bell using one of these guys right here.

I love that giant spider model, and I was thinking, whats more gruesome and pestilent than rats? Giant Spiders aren't as pestilent as rats, but they do live in dark, dank places, and they'd be natural predators for the Skaven. So maybe some particularly brave Skaven ordered their slaves to bring one back alive. After many attempts, they finally succeeded, and they managed to tame it.

I would convert an entire new Screaming Bell on top of it; I would add some armored bits to the spider to make it much tougher, fitting the profile it has to fill, and it would be held on to the spider by a sort of harness replete with chains and ropes. The spider carries it around the battlefield, and would instead count as the entire Rat Ogre crew for close combat purposes.

What do you think? Would you play with/against the model? Or do you think it might be stretching the WYSIWYG rules a bit?


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

sure as long as it used the same rules, it would be a nice twist


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Well yes, same rules and profile. I wouldn't be changing the rules, just the model.


----------



## Jolly Puggles (Aug 4, 2009)

I've _*long *_wanted that Giant Spider model (and the scorpion)! If it were me, though, I wouldn't build the bell on top of it...I think it would look too precarious, especially with a Grey Seer trying to balance on there as well. I would have it harnessed to a more or less standard bell carridge as pulling power (chariot style)..admittedly, if I were doing this I'd also model the entire unit pushing the damned thing (or at least the immediately surrounding models) on a single display base to allow it to fit in the unit properly.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I personally think that it would represent an abomination more (perhaps "graft" a Slave/Ogre on top?). I'm not sure that having an Elephant Style Bell Howdah works with something that's Biologically inept at carrying anything greater than it's own weight.


----------

